# 403 Error - Request blocked



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

This just started happening with one of my links - fortunately only one so far. I don't know how to get rid of it - the link is for medical stuff so I really need to be able to access it. Thanks.

*403 ERROR*
*The request could not be satisfied.*
Request blocked. We can't connect to the server for this app or website at this time. There might be too much traffic or a configuration error. Try again later, or contact the app or website owner.
If you provide content to customers through CloudFront, you can find steps to troubleshoot and help prevent this error by reviewing the CloudFront documentation.
Generated by cloudfront (CloudFront)
Request ID: c7XUW5XIth4SHJHq7igcO0q2rm3Eetu06CkVnMHn6rU3EToiuygxmA==

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20190611120431.000000-300
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8250U CPU @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 142 Stepping 10, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) UHD Graphics 620, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 225 GB (158 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0360PV, ver A00, s/n /4YTSKR2/CNCMC0088P0810/
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n 4YTSKR2
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Also I contacted the web site about it and they said it's not anything they've done.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If it's a bookmark, try going to the site directly, however Forbidden 403 error basically means Access Denied. ..

Try clearing you cache as well.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Couriant said:


> If it's a bookmark, try going to the site directly, however Forbidden 403 error basically means Access Denied. ..
> 
> Try clearing you cache as well.


Tried going direct - no deal. Will try cache clear. Thanks. I'll post.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Novictory said:


> Tried going direct - no deal. Will try cache clear. Thanks. I'll post.


Cleared cache of browsing but not cookies - due to inherent laziness - when deleting cookies have to re-sign in to a bunch of stuff. Would that make the difference - if I do clear the cookies - the problem will clear up? Won't hold you responsible if not.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If your cache has outdated or corrupt data, then it should.

If you are using Chrome for Firefox, use Incognito Tab (Private tab for FireFox) and see if that helps. That does not use your cached info.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

ok. will do.


Couriant said:


> If your cache has outdated or corrupt data, then it should.
> 
> If you are using Chrome for Firefox, use Incognito Tab (Private tab for FireFox) and see if that helps. That does not use your cached info.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

I really find this to be very annoying. Cloud computing from Amazon? I don't know much about cloud computing except that this is one of the very big downsides of the wonder of it all. Just out of the blue it started. I have been using this site since 2015 and all of a sudden no can do. I can on my Chromebook so all is not lost. Guess it's just a windows bugaboo. Thanks again.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope - incognito no deal. Guess I'll just get my Chromebook out. Thanks again.


----------

